# Medical Architecture



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Cardiac Vascular Sentral Kuala Lumpur (CVSKL)*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/4831571760_2f13e6b8e1_b.jpg








https://www.cvskl.com/assets/Uploads/432A4775-01.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Prince Court Medical Centre*
Jalan Kia Peng, Kuala Lumpur
https://www.princecourt.com/









http://www.pta.com.au/portfolio/project/prince-court-medical-centre








http://www.healthcarefinancenews.co...a-2013-worlds-best-hospitals-medical-tourists








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiatravel/5165922292/








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3331/3208056907_a637643b59_b.jpg



> *Accreditations & Awards*
> https://www.princecourt.com/about-us/accreditations-awards/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong - Kowloon Hospital


Kowloon Hospital - Older Building by Mr Lu at large, on Flickr


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

Here are some of my photos of Mayo Clinic. There are dozens of buildings total, but I'll just start with the newest, the Jacobson building. It was completed in 2015 primarily to house four treatment rooms for proton beam therapy. A phase II is planned for the near future that will add a hospital tower for a total of 19 floors.













































photo credit: me


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Zan Mitrev Clinic in Skopje, Macedonia (2016)










_photos source_


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice photos! Did they incorporate that classical facade from an older building into the new one, or is it new as well?


Here a couple of the Mayo Clinic Charlton Building (1995). Unfortunately, I didn't yet take any of the exterior or fountain wall in the atrium (the water wasn't running when I was last there).









photo credit: me









photo credit: me


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Chicago - Rush University Medical Center 


Rush University Medical Center (Perkins+Will) by Kevin Dickert, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Thorondor said:


> Nice photos! Did they incorporate that classical facade from an older building into the new one, or is it new as well?


No, it's new, I guess it's some kind of postmodernist thing.


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

Exterior of The Mayo Clinic Gonda Building (2001)
It currently stands at 20 floors and 1.5 million sq ft, with plans for a future 10 floor expansion. There are connections to the Charlton building on 7 levels via skyways as well as the subway level.





































photo credit: me


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

interior of Mayo Clinic Gonda Building (2001)

1st photo: The "Man and Freedom" statue is displayed in the Landow Atrium. Designed by Croatian sculptor Ivan Mestrovic, this 27 ft. statue was a token of gratitude for the United State's role in freeing Nazi concentration camp prisoners.

4th photo: Thirteen blown glass sculptures by Dale Chihuly hang above the subway entrance to the Gonda building. Chihuly used glass in blue, green, and yellow to reflect the biological aspects of medicine.

last photo: Each pair of elevator landings displays artwork donated to Mayo Clinic from across the globe.
































































photo credit: me


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

exterior of Mayo Building (1955 + 1970 expansion)

Each floor of the Mayo building is the shape of a greek cross. It is connected on every level to the newer Gonda building.




































photo credit: me


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

interior of Mayo Building (1955 + 1970 expansion)



























photo credit: me


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

exterior of Mayo Clinic Plummer Building (1928)

Designed by Dr. Henry S. Plummer in collaboration with Franklin Ellerbe, the Plummer Building is an iconic symbol of Mayo Clinic. It was Henry Plummer's second building designed specifically for the modern integrated group practice of medicine (his first, the 1914 Clinic building, was the first in the world). Upon completion, I believe it was the tallest medical building in the world (correct me if I'm wrong). The bell tower houses a 56-bell carillon, one of the largest in the country. It is played regularly most days of the week. The bronze doors stand 16 feet high and weigh 4,000 lbs. each. They are always open, closing only for great solemn events.



























photo credit: me


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

interior of Mayo Clinic Plummer Building (1928)






















































photo credit: me


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

talking of old buildings there's the Hospital de la santa creu i sant pau built by Lluís Domènech i Montaner (already posted in another topic but definitely worth of a repost here)


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

and while I'm not a fan of white and cold modernism the sanatorium zonnestraal built by Jan Duiker is certainly a masterpiece of that style


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Piero Sartogo - sede dell'ordine dei medici

(I can find only very small pictures)









or huge so it's better to post a link:
https://focusarchitettura.wordpress.com/2013/04/25/la-sede-dellordine-dei-medici-di-piero-sartogo/


----------



## hichamaziz (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful pics.


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

Mayo Clinic Siebens Building (1989)

The Siebens building, built on the site of the original 1914 Clinic building, houses Mayo's medical education programs.













































photo credit: me


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

*Mayo Clinic Mitchell Student Center (1938)*

Originally built as Rochester Public Library, it was bought by Mayo Clinic in the 1970s and has been on the National Register of Historic Places since 1980. It now houses a library, computer lab, and study space for medical students.


*Mayo Clinic Guggenheim Building (1974 + 1990 expansion)*

The Guggenheim building primarily houses research labs.





























photo credit: me


----------

